# How long did it take for the magnesium pills to work?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

I know that everyone is different, but I just wanted to get an idea of how long it took for everyone to have a bowel movement after starting magnesium pills.I bought 100 mg dose of Magnesium yesterday and took 2 already, and am planning to take another 2. This is my first day taking them, and I'm wondering how long it will take for them to work .. I took a laxative yesterday which worked to clear up my constipation, so I'm not constipated right now. Will it work quicker?


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello. For me, the magnesium oxide worked the next morning. I took 500 mg. after my evening meal and also drank at least 8 ounces of water.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Sugarbaby, I was debating whether to take the mag oxide or mag citrate but I guess the oxide sounds better.Did you get very bloated after taking the magnesium or any other side effects. It sounds really great, I'm going to give it a try. Did it help you sleep too?I think even if you've taken laxatives it will still work and its always better to have it in your system. Its a good mineral and has so many benefits.


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello, I had absolutely no side effects from the magnesium oxide. I wish I had know about magnesium years ago. As far as helping me sleep, I've always been somewhat of an insomniac, so I can't say that it helped in that respect. For me, magnesium kept the "stool" soft and easy to pass. And, always worked the next morning.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Mine took a couple of weeks to start working. But once it did, it's been working wonderfully for over three years now. I take up to 750mg everyday. No side effects for me either. I will get nauseous if I take it on an empty stomach.


----------

